# Nine week journal



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2003)

32 Male

INFO as of 7/21/03

Weight: 185
Height: 5'10"
BF: 15%

Chest: 42
Waist: 34
Arms: 16
Thighs: 24
Calves: 15


GOALS (in 9 weeks)


Weight: 180
Height: 5'10"
BF: 10%

Chest: 43
Waist: 32
Arms: 17
Thighs: 25
Calves: 15


Training Split:

Sunday off
Monday Chest/Tris + Football practice (1 hour)
Tuesday Basketball game (45 minutes)
Wednesday Back/bis + 20 minutes of pickup basketball
Thursday Legs + 20 minutes of pickup basketball
Friday Shoulders/Traps 
Saturday  Off or  cardio


Monday 7/21/03

6:30
Opt. Nut. Shake w/ H20
Coffee
Mega man muti-vit

8:00 
6 Crackers w/ Low-Fat Peanut Butter
20 oz water

10:00 (1/2 plate of)
Brocolli, Carrots, Green Pepper, Onions, Radishs, Feta Cheese,
1 scoop of sunflower seeds and low fat cottage cheese and low fat itailan dressing 
20 oz water
5Mg Glutamine

11:30 (1/2 plate of)
Brocolli, Carrots, Green Pepper, Onions, Radishs, Feta Cheese,
1 scoop of sunflower seeds and low fat cottage cheese and low fat itailan dressing 
20 oz Water
5Mg Glutamine

1:30 
Sandwich with 6 oz of ham, lettuce, tomato, onion, mustard
20 oz water

3:00
Detour Bar
5MG Creatine

4:15
Protein Shake w/ water

4:30 Basketball for 1 hour

5:30  Chest / Tris

Incline DB 90 x 8, 7, 6
Flat DB 90 x 6, 5
Pullover 60 x 12, 12
Incline Fly 60 x 8, 8

Overhead tricep press 3 sets
Single push down 40 x 8, 8
Dips 10, 8 

7:30 
2 Lean Burgers (no bun) 
1 cup potato salad
20 oz water

9:00 Hot Tub
10:00 Bed

----------------------------------

7/22/03

7:30
Opt. Nut. Shake w/ H20
Coffee
Mega man muti-vit

10:00
Oatmeal w/ Extra sweetener

11:00 
Low fat salami sandwich on Wheat w/ mustard
20 oz water

12:30 
Grilled Burger (w/ tomatos, lettuce, onion, ketchup) 
potato salad
20 oz water
Glutamine 5 mg

3:00
4 egg whites w/ Hot Sauce
1 piece wheat bread
20 oz water

5:00
Detour Bar

7:00
1 can Tuna
4 egg whites
20 oz water
Creatine 5 MG


9:30 Basketball game


11:30 Bed
20 oz water
Glutamine 5 mg


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2003)

7/23/03

Still a little sore from my Chest/tri workout on Monday .  I have a couple new bruises from my basketball game last night.   Didn't get much sleep but here goes....

6:30am
Opt. Nut. Shake w/ H20
Coffee
Mega man muti-vit

8:00
Oatmeal w/ Extra sweetener
Detour Bar

10:00 
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 oz Radish
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

12:30 
5 oz Turkey (w/ lettuce, mustard on wheat) 
20 oz water
Glutamine 5 mg

3:00pm
5 mg Creatine
20 oz water

4:00 
Powerbar

5:00
20 minutes of Basketball

Back/Bi's

Weighted (20lbs) Wide grip Pullups   3 x 10, 9, 8
Weighted (20lbs) chinups  2 x 10, 10
Close grip (palms facing each other) pullup 2 x 8, 8
Hammer machine Low Row  2  - 230 x 6, 6
Single row machine  2 - 100 x 7, 7
Wide grip row machine 2 - 140 x 6, 6

EZ bar curl 3 - 95 x 6, 6, 5
Seated curl 3 - 35 x 8, 7, 7
Single Preacher 2 - 30 x 5,5

Abs 
Hanging leg raises 3 -  20, 20 ,20
Ab pull downs 3 - 140 x 15, 15, 15

8:00
Steak Sub 
20 oz water
Glutamine 5 mg


10 Bed


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Welcome and Good Luck


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey Thanks Jodi !!   

You (and some others) are pretty strict on your diet....

I keep telling myself every day - 

ABS ARE MADE (OR LOST) IN THE KITCHEN!!

Eating healthly is definately the hardest part of training for me.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi Julie!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2003)

*Day 4*

6:30 Protein Shake w/ Muti-vitamins

8:00 Oatmeal w/raisins
Glutamine 5mg

11:00
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 oz Radish
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

1:00 
2 hamburger patties w/mustard & ketchup
4 oz noodles

2:00 
Protein Bar 20g protein
Protein Shake 20g protein

4:00 
Creatine 5mg

4:30
Legs
Squat 225 x12, 275x8, 315x3, 225x12
SLDL 185 x12, 12, 11
Hacksquat 180 x 12, 12, 12
Lunge  50 x 15 per leg (3 sets)
calf raises 180 x 15, 15, 15

6:00
Creatine 5mg
Protein Shake 25g protein

8:00 Dinner ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2003)

*Day 4*

6:30 Protein Shake w/ Muti-vitamins

8:00 Oatmeal w/raisins
Glutamine 5mg

11:00
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 oz Radish
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

1:00 
2 hamburger patties w/mustard & ketchup
4 oz noodles

2:00 
Protein Bar 20g protein
Protein Shake 20g protein

4:00 
Creatine 5mg

4:30
Legs
Squat 225 x12, 275x8, 315x3, 225x12
SLDL 185 x12, 12, 11
Hacksquat 180 x 12, 12, 12
Lunge  50 x 15 per leg (3 sets)
calf raises 180 x 15, 15, 15

6:00
Creatine 5mg
Protein Shake 25g protein

8:00 Dinner ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2003)

8:00 
LF PButter and 2 slices of wheat bread
Coffee
12 oz Skim Milk

11:00
Shoulders/Trap/Abs

DB Seated press 75 x 6,6,6
Barbell Shrugs 315 x 6,6,6
Front Raises 30 x 6,6,6
Upright row 115 x 6,6,6
Side raises 25 x 6,6,6
Reverse Pec Dec 135 x 6,6,6

Swiss Ball crunches (w/ 10lb weight) 15, 15, 15
Leg Raises 12, 12, 12
Trunk Pull downs 150 x 15, 15, 15

Protein Shake with Strawberry/Banana
5 Mg Creatine

1:00PM
4 oz Low Fat Salami on 2 slices of wheat
handful of nuts
20 oz water

3:00
12 oz Beef w/ hot sauce
20 oz Water

5:00
10 oz Chicken
1 Green Apple
20 oz Water

7:30 
Cheese PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZA!!!!!!!!!!     
Salad
Glass of Red Wine

Looking forward to 2 days off.   Might swim tomorrow or rec volleyball.  Monday starts "8-10 rep week" but it will be cut short for our House Boating trip to Lake Cumberland, KY.   There goes the diet and training!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> 
> ABS ARE MADE (OR LOST) IN THE KITCHEN!!



Hey, YM, Welcome!

I like your more realistic adaptation of the Ab Saying. We tend to forget about the "or lost" part!  

Looks like good work, man! Good Luck!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> 7:30
> Cheese PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZA!!!!!!!!!!
> Salad
> Glass of Red Wine



yuuuummmm.....


jerk. (jk)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2003)

After a crazy weekend of eating and drinking bad foods - it's Monday.   Back to the gym and "regulated" diet.    I started this 9 week journal/diet one week ago.   Training Monday - Friday and taking the weekend off.  This will be the first time (in the last 14 years) that I don't plan on exercising during the weekend besides a casual bike ride or swimming around in the lake.    

Saturday and Sunday's Diet were bad.    

On to Monday -

My legs finally feel better (from my Thursday workout).   My traps are a little sore still from my "heavy week".    This is my "8-10 rep week".    This weeks workout will be modified since we are heading down to Lake Cumberland, KY house boating starting Wednesday.   Today will be a chest/tris/shoulders/traps workout with football practice later in the night, basketball game  tomorrow night, and Wednesday will be legs/back/bis.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

HELLO! Welcome To Im!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2003)

HI Stacey  

Everyone here seems so friendly and much more knowledgable than other sites that I've been on.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2003)

Monday's Workout 7/28/03

Since I have to hit all the muscles in two days...

Weighed in at 187.

Chest
DB Press         85 x 10,7
Inc DB Press   85 x 5,5
Incline Fly       60 x 9,8
Dips                18, 12

Tris
Overhead cable press 120 x 11,9,8
Single push down 40 x 10,10,8

Traps
Shrugs 275 x 10,9,10
Reverse Cable Cross 120 x 10,8,8

Shoulders
Seat DB Press 65 x 10,7,7
Front Raise 25 x 10,11,10

Abs
Swiss Ball weighted Crunch (10lbs) 15,15
Trunk Curls 150 x 15,15,15

Football Practice 1 hour

I felt weak today. Probably because of  a poor diet and lack of sleep over the weekend.   Tonight's exercise is basketball and tomorrows is 
Legs, Back and Bi's then it's off for vacation.

7:00
2 slices of wheat bread with PB
Coffee

8:30
Oatmeal w/ Raisins
20 oz water
5mg Glutamine

10:00
16 oz Grilled Chicken

12:00
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 oz Radish
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

2:00 
Green Apple

3:30 
Detour Bar
5 mg Creatine

4:30 Workout

6:00 Shake

6:30 Football Practice

8:00
1 can of tuna w/ pickels
1 low fat salami sandwich on wheat
5 mg Glutamine
5 mg Creatine


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> HI Stacey
> 
> Everyone here seems so friendly and much more knowledgable than other sites that I've been on.




 
Hi!! I love this site!! Its much better than the one I came from a lonnnnnnng time ago!! I have made some great friends and Everyone helps out sooo much!! We look out for each other!

I'm glad you found us!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2003)

Journaling here really makes me watch what I eat.   I have already cut out most of the fast food (I love Taco Bell for some reason).   Also I didn't realize SKIM milk had all that sugar!   Damn - I love milk.    I was drinking 24ozs of low fat chocolate milk for breakfast (100g of Sugar)   

Now it's Oatmeal, water, and eggs or a protein shake.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2003)

7:00
Oatmeal w/ Extra
Coffee
5 mg Glutamine

10:00
Detour Bar
20 oz Water

11:00
Vegetable Beef soup 16 oz
20 oz Water

1:00PM
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 oz Radish
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

3:00 
Protein Bar /w Peanut Butter

4:30 
Creatine

4:30 
Workout Legs/Back (10 rep day)

Wide Pullups 10, 10 ,10 
Close Grip Pull up 10, 10 
Hammer Strength Low Row 180 x 10, 10, 10 
Wide Grip Row 90 x 10, 10 

Squat 135 x10, 185 x  10, 225 x 10, 225 x 10, 225 x 10 
SLDL  135 x 10, 10, 10 

(light workout day since I have a basketball game in three hours)

5:30 
Protein Shake

6:00
6" Turkey sub

7:30 
Basketball Game (30 minutes of cardio)

9:00 
6" Turkey sub
5 Mg Creatine
5 Mg Glutamine
20 oz water

10:30 Bed

Going on vacation so I'll be back on Monday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2003)

Back from vacation.   Way to many drinks and sugar filled food not to mention burgers, nachos, chips, and a donut.   The exercise was limited to wakeboarding and swimming.

This week I'm going to do a modified version of  Gopro's Shock week.

Chest and Tris tonight then football practice.

Meals today:

10:00
Detour Bar
Coffee
5 Mg Glutamine

11:30
8 oz Chicken Breast

4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 oz Radish
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

1:00 
8 oz Chicken w/ mustard
3 Mg Glutamine

3:30 
Creatine (then off to the gym)

Superset day  

Chest

Incline Press/Cable Cross 3 set
Incline Fly/Dips  3 sets
Dropset on machine bench 3 sets

Triceps

Pushdown/CG press 2 sets
Reverse Pushdown/Overhead Press 2 sets
Dropset Weighted Dips  2 sets
Skull Crusher/pushup  2 sets

Abs 
Knee raises 3 sets
Trunk pull downs 3 sets

Football practice

Dinner ???    TBD


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2003)

Superset day August 4th 2003

Chest

Incline Press/Cable Cross 
85 x 8 /70 x 6
85 x 5 /60 x 8
85 x 5 /60 x 7

Incline Fly/Dips
55 x 8 / 8
55 x 8 / 8
55 x 8 / 8

Dropset on Hammer Strength Bench
190 x4 / 140 x 4 / 90 x 6
190 x3 / 140 x 3 / 90 x 6
190 x3 / 140 x 3 / 90 x 6

Triceps

CG Press/Overhead press
135 x 4 / 8
135 x 4 / 6
135 x 4 / 6

Pushdown/reverse Pushdown
40 x 8 / 40 x 8
40 x 6 / 40 x 5

Negative Bench (hold for 8 seconds)/CG pushup
5 / 2
5 / 2

Overhead Cable Press
140 x 12
150 x 11

Abs 
Trunk pull downs
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15

5Mg Creatine

Football practice
6:30 - 8PM

8:30 Dinner
Chicken
Bamboo Shoots
Water chessnuts
Sweet and Spicy Sauce
40 oz water

Great workout today.  
Weighed in at 188


Tonight is Basketball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2003)

Tuesday Meals  8/5/03

(I ran out of my protein powder but it should be here tomorrow)

#1  7am
Oatmeal/ blueberries
coffee

#2  9:30
5Mg glutamine
Oatmeal w/ Blackberries
20 oz Water

#3  10:30
Vegetable Beef Soup
20 oz water

#4  12:00
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 oz Radish
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

#5 1:30
Detour Bar

#6  3:00
Green Apple w/ PB

#7  5:30
Low Fat Salami on Wheat w/ lettuce
1 cucumber
1 handful of baked doritos
16 oz Skim Milk

Creatine  8:30
20 oz Water

Basketball Game  9:30
40 oz Water

#8  11:00pm
16oz Skim Milk

Looks like I need a protein shake with Meal 1 and 2.

Today is Back/Traps/Bi's


----------



## CJB (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd definately throw protien in with meal 1.  Also, with the pre-bedtime snack, maybe blend some cottage cheese in with the milk and tube it.  It'll work for you while you're sleeping.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

Where did you go for vacation?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2003)

CJB - Good idea    I just bought two big containers of Cottage Cheese.    I'm looking forward to a big steak dinner tonight!!

NT - I went down to Lake Cumberland, KY.   It's an annual trip with my a bunch of friends.  We rent a house boat and bring a ski boat and some jet ski along with our own alcohol and food (since it's a dry county).     The boats are load with A/C, a 15 person hot tub, full kitchen and sleeping for 16 people.    We wakeboard, ski, float in the water and just chill.  No cell phones work out there so you can't be bothered.    Check out www.statedock.com for more info on the boats.   We get the 750.     One night we usually have "theme night" were everyone dresses up for kinda like a costume party.   Some of the themes were 70's disco night,  Pirates, Giligians Island, hilly billy night, and Hawaiian night.    I high recommend it (since I've gone 8 times).   It's a very fun and inexpensive long weekend (usually about $300/person which includes all costs).    

I'm sure a bunch of people have gone houseboating on the board.    I actually ran into someone from my gym down there last weekend when we were loading up the boats (small world!!)


   YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2003)

Here's a pic from the Giligians Island theme night....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

We've wanted to go houseboating but can't find a group of people that would be fun to hang with for a weekend or more.  It looks like a fun crowd as everyone is dressing up and taking part of the party.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2003)

*houseboating*

We have the same 8 people that go every year then we usually pick up a few randoms........The hardest part is organizing everyones schedule and keep them commited to going.   Every year at least 2-4 people backout so we have a waiting list .  Although this year we only had 12 go but it was just as fun as the year we had two boats and 29 people.   Houseboating has become pretty popular


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2003)

8/6/03 Back/Traps/Bi's

30 minutes of basketball (5 on 5)

Superset (BACK)

DB Pullover 70 x 12  | WG Pullup  12
DB Pullover 70 x 12  | WG Pullup  12
DB Pullover 70 x 12  | WG Pullup  7

Bentover Row 135 x 10 | Single Arm pulldown 70 x 8
Bentover Row 135 x 10 | Single Arm pulldown 70 x 8
Bentover Row 135 x 8 | Single Arm pulldown 70 x 7

Stiffarm Pulldown 125 x 10 |  Chin Pulldown 145 x 12
Stiffarm Pulldown 125 x 10 |  Chin Pulldown 145 x 12

Superset (TRAPS)

Shrugs 315 x 6 | Side Raise 25 x 8  ( 3 sets)
Upright Row 85 x 8 | Reverse Pec Deck 105 x 10 (3 sets)

Superset (BICEPS)

Preacher 65 x 8 | Standing EZ bar 65 x 8
Preacher 65 x 5 | Standing EZ bar 65 x 8
Preacher 65 x 5 | Standing EZ bar 65 x 5

Single Arm Cable Reverse Curls 40 x 8 | Single Arm Cable 40 x 8
Single Arm Cable Reverse Curls 40 x 8 | Single Arm Cable 40 x 8

ABS
Hanging Knee Raises 3 sets of 15

I have to say that I was drenched with sweat after this workout.  I keep my breaks to 75 seconds between sets.   I'm still  a little sore from Monday's Chest/Tri workout but I feel good.   I weighted in at 192 pre workout.    I see some improvements in the mirror.   Eventhougth I cheated with some pizza today writing everything down really helps avoid the "junk food"

Meals for the day:

#1  7:00
Oatmeal w/ Raseberry
16 oz Skim Milk
Coffee

#2  10:00
1 bowl Chicken noodle soup
20 oz water

#3 11:30
2 slices of veggie pizza  
40 oz water

#4  1:00
2 more pieces of cheese pizza (opps!)
20 oz water

#5  2:30
1 1/2 cup of low fat cottage cheese w/ spoon of sunflower seed

#6 4:30
Creatine before workout
Protein shake after workout
Creatine after workout

#7 8:00
14 oz Lean Red meat
5 peorgies with low fat sour cream
20 oz water


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2003)

8/7/03 Thursday

7:30 
Oatmeal w/ Blackberries
20 oz Skim Milk
Coffee
20 oz Water

10
6 wheat crackers w/ PB
20 oz water

11:30
2 cans of tuna w/low fat mayo and celery

1:30
2 hamburger patties 
4 oz Brocilli

2:30
Veggies (green peppers, cucumbers, carrots)
1/2 cup Cottage Cheese

4:30
5 mg Creatine
Workout

6:30
5 mg Creatine
25 g Protein Shake

8:00
4 oz lowfat Salami Sandwich on Wheat w/ mustard
Hot peppers (4)
40 g Protein Shake with water
20 oz water


9:30
25 g Protein Shake with skim milk

Superset Legs Day

Basketball  20 minutes of 5 on 5

superset
Squat/leg extentions
225 x 8 | 200 x 8
225 x 8 | 250 x 8
225 x 8 | 250 x 8

superset
Hacksquat/Leg Press
180 x 8 | 360 x 8
180 x 8 | 360 x 8

superset
Deadlift/SLDL
135 x 10 | 135 x 10
135 x 10 | 135 x 8
135 x 10 | 135 x 8

Dropset lunge 90 / 50 
8 x 8 
8 x 8 

Seated Calf raises 
45 x 15 (3 sets)

Abs
Trunk pulldowns
150 x 15 (3 sets)

Swiss ball Crunch (w/ 10 lbs)
10/12/12

Well this was another cardio type workout.   I was drenched in sweat.   My heart rate was definately racing.     Friday's workout will be Shoulders and maybe a 20 minute jog around the neighborhood.

Saturday is the last big bash of the summer.   It's a huge pool party.   I think this is the 15 year of the party!     

Opps - I forgot about 8/16  which is the Woodward Cruise.    Not sure if many of you guys know about it but many of the classics cars from around the country come into town and cruise Woodward Avenue.  It's supposed to be a one day party but it's turned into a week long event and this year it coinsides with the State Fair.   It's definately fun to see the old hot rods and people watch.   The woodward cruise usually draws a MILLION people on Saturday.

Ok - back to work!!


----------



## CJB (Aug 8, 2003)

Damn brutal superset combos.  You catch your breath yet?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2003)

It was tough yesterday    But I feel surprising well today - although my traps are still sore from the Shrugs on Wednesday.

The Shock workout really gets your heart rate flying.   I leave puddles of sweat all over the gym....opps.     It's a great change of pace.   The only hard part is keeping both machines/racks during your superset....Those damn trainers are the worst for "stealing" your machine or rack if you walk away from it for 1 minute eventhough you have your logbook and towel on it!  

Thanks for checkin' my journal.   I am excited to see how the power week goes next week!!

YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2003)

Well this weekend without weights wasn't as bad as I thought.   Saturday's diet was good except for lunch (ham sandwiches).    Pretty much ate eggs, chicken, veggies, protein shakes and oatmeal.     I am always frickin' hungry       Just wrote down my sets for todays workout....We'll see how the week #4 of Gopros (modified) workout goes today for my second POWER week.   My muscles feel refreshed.

Stay tuned.
YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2003)

Forgot to post Fridays Shoulder workout.  I was at home so I could only use my 35lb dumbells.

Superset

Front raise | Standing Arnold press

35 x 6 | 35 x 20
35 x 6 | 35 x 16
35 x 6 | 35 x 18
35 x 6 | 35 x 18
35 x 6 | 35 x 16
35 x 6 | 35 x 16

"cheat" side raises
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2003)

Monday's workout (Power week #2)

Chest and Tri's

Abs
Trunk Pulldowns 150 x 15, 15, 15
Hanging knee raises 12, 12, 12

Incline DB Press
95 x 6, 5, 5

Flat DB Press  (felt weak)
95 x 4, 3  

DB Pullovers
95 x 5, 5

DB Incline Fly (4 second neg/4 second pos)
65 x 6, 6

Dips 16, 12
Overhead tricep press 3 sets of 9
Single push down 40 x 8, 8, 8

Football Practice 6:30 - 8PM

Meals

#1 Protein Shake 50g 

#2 Oatmeal w/ Peach
     20 oz water

#3 Stuffed Pepper w/ meat and rice soup

#4 
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 oz Radish
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

creatine
workout

#5
creatine 
Protein Shake 30g

#6
8 oz Chicken 
2 cups brown noodles with parm. cheese

I didn't feel strong today.  I think I need more sleep.  Samson (the puppy) is waking me up at least once or twice every night.

I just spent the last 4 hours getting rid of frickin' computer viruses  on my machine.   MSBLAST.exe was one of the 12 or so that I found.   What a pain in the ass.

Well - it's my last basketball game for the season tonight (thank god)  It's been fun but I'm ready for a change.   My first football game starts in September....

YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2003)

Tuesday 

#1
Coffee
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites
2 pieces of whole wheat bread

#2
Protein shake w/ 4 strawberrys
50 g  

#3
1 cup wheat noodles
5 egg whites 
20 oz water

#4
6 oz turkey on wheat
Chips/salsa
hot peppers

#5
Protein Shake 50 g

Basketball game ( 45 minutes)

#6
8 oz lean meat
side salad with raseberry/viniger


----------



## CJB (Aug 13, 2003)

When you were talking about football previously, I thought you were a coach, not a player!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes - Full contact Flag Football is a blast (and rough).

We usually play at night indoors all Fall/Winter/Spring.    It's four seasons of 8-10 games per season.    The game is 7 on 7 man where everyone is eligible to catch a pass or run.    We have a pretty good team (if I say so myself).     Our indoor record is 36 - 4 over the last year.    We lost the games because 1/2 the team didn't show up for those games.    We have 11 guys on the team.  You definately need to be in shape to play on our team.  I run a no-huddle offense.   Every player has a 2 sided wristband with 25 plays on a side.   I call the play at the line of scrimmage based on what the defense is doing.   We have a few ex-college guys (one from Army and one from Mich Tech).   I only played Flag Football in College but developed a pretty good feel for the game.    My arm is pretty raged out after practice.    It looks like we are playing in a 8 on 8 man league this fall outdoor in a 8000 seat stadium under the lights!!   It's our own version of Monday night football!!  We play on a full 100 yard field with field goal, kickoffs and punts.    I love it!! (if you can't tell ...hahaha)


----------



## CJB (Aug 13, 2003)

Sounds pretty cool.  And much better than Tuesday night bowling league!  My forearms were just never hairy enough to be a good bowler.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah - but you don't get to wear those cool bowling shirts with flames on 'em!   

I save those shirts for the weekend


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2003)

8/13/03

#1
Protein Shake
Green Apple

#2
Oatmeal w/ raisins
25 Almonds
Glutamine  5mg

#3
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

1 slice of mushroom pizza

#4
5 oz Turkey
15 almonds
20 oz water

Creatine
Workout
60 oz water
Creatine

#5 
Protein Shake

#6
6 oz enchillida
2 hard tacos
1 Coronna light   

Power week #2
Back and Bi's

45 minutes of basketball (4 games)

Weighted Pullups (30lbs)  8,  7, 7
Weighted Chipups (30lbs) 7, 8
Hammer Low Row 250 x 7, 7
Lawn Mower 100 x 12, 11
Wide Grip T-Bar Row 100 x 7, 6

EZ Curl Bar  95 x 9, 6, 7
Seated DB curl 40 x 7, 7
DB Preacher Curl 30 x 7, 7

Basketball wiped me out for my workout.  Playing two games is perfect to get my muscles warmed up and ready but playing 4 games requires to much energy so my workout suffered a bit today.   Mental note - ONLY PLAY TWO GAMES OF BALL!    Looks like I can go up in weight on all the exercises for power week #3 so I can only do 5-6 reps.   I weighed in after my workout at 189.  My weight seems to be fluxuating between 187 - 192.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2003)

8/16/03

The power was out for two days so the gym was closed   

I combined:   Legs/Shoulder/Traps today

Squat

225 x 10
315 x 5
335 x 3
Drop set   375 x 2 | 315 x 5 | 225 x 8
315 x 4

SLDL
225 x 6 (3 sets)

Hack Squat
180 x 6 
270 x 5
180 x 6


Shrugs
315 x 10
375 x 6
375 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
80 x 3
80 x 4
80 x 5

Lateral Raise 
30 x 6, 6, 6

Front raise 
35 x 6, 6, 6

Upright row
145 x 4
135 x 6 
135 x 6

Reverse Pec dec
135 x 10 
150 x 6
150 x 5

Abs
Trunk Pulldowns 150 x 15, 15, 15

Time for some fun in the sun!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2003)

It's Rep Week (Week number 5 of the 9 week cycle)
Power, Reps then supersets


Blew the diet this weekend on Saturday night....10 Beers, 4 Cheeseburgers, Slice of Pizza and to top it off -  Coney dogs at 2am...

WTF happened??     Anyway - I rolled in at about 3:30am - I had a designated driver         Fortunated I have a good humored wife since my friends "steamrolled" her as we stumbled into the house.... 

Chest and Tris today along with a clean diet plan for the week.   We have to go shopping since the BLACKOUT wrecked the food in the fridge.

My qlutes are still on fire from Saturday's leg workout!  Love it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2003)

8/18/03 

Chest/Tris (rep week)

DB Press 
85 x 11
85 x 10
85 x 8

Incline DB Press
85 x 5 
85 x 6

Incline Fly
60 x 8
60 x 7

DB Pullover
85 x 8
85 x 6
85 x 6

Dips
13
10

Overhead Press
12
11
10

Single reverse pushdown
40 x 7 (3 sets)

Pushdown
110 x 15
110 x 15
110 x 11

ABS
3 sets of situps (15) w/ 10lbs
3 sets of trunk pulldown 150 x 15

Football Practice
6:30 - 8PM


----------



## y2gt (Aug 19, 2003)

hey ym-
how's gopro's cycle going for you?
I started mine yesterday cause i need a change, my plan wasn't really doing much for me. your in the 5th week and i am curious if you got any gains.

Your diet has some food that I would like to eat (pizza, burgers, enchilada)..yummy, but i cut them out in fear of gaining bf. Have you gained any bf in these couple of weeks? Are you bulking right now, and gonna cut later on? 

Are you getting enough protein? It seems a little low. 

keep up the journal, its useful.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2003)

y2gt - 

I've seen strength gains and some weight gains too (about 5 pounds).    My waist is 1/2 inch smaller, arms are 1/2 - 3/4" bigger and delts are bigger so I VERY happy.   I usally get about 40 - 60g of protein from shakes.   I'm aim for at least 200g - 250g of protein a day.   Some days are beter than others     I usually have a cheat meal/day.    I haven't gained any body fat (that I can tell in the mirror).   I plan on retesting my BF after the nine weeks.

I'm not competing or planing on it ever so I don't sweat having a burger or pizza once in a while.    I (usually) just don't over do it.   Saturday's will be my cheat DAY in the fall since I try to attend every home Michigan game!   The tailgates normally go from 7:00am - 11pm.    That makes for a loooooong day.

Go Blue  

I agree that journalling is great to keep you on track.   

Keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2003)

Meals for 8/18/03

#1
16 oz Skim milk
1 cup Granola
1 green apple
2 multi-vitamins

#2
Vegetable Beef soup
20 almonds
20 oz water

#3
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

#4
Green Apple 
20 almonds

workout

#5
Protein Shake w/ Strawberries 25g
Protein Bar 20g
creatine 5g

Football Practice

#6
6 egg whites + 2 eggs
1 Tomato
1 Cucumber


#7
50 g Protein Shake
Creatine 5g


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2003)

8/19/03 Meals 

#1  8:00am
2 eggs
2 pieces of wheat bread
50 g protein shake
2 cups coffee

#2  10:00 am
Veg-beef soup
40 oz water

#3  11:30am
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 cups Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

#4  3:00pm
25 almonds
5g Creatine

Off to workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2003)

#5 Meal
25 g protein w/ strawberries
30 g protein bar

WORKOUT

3 games of basketball

Back/Bis

Weighted Pullups ( + 40lbs) 
8
8
8

Weighted Palms facing close grip pullup ( + 40lbs)
6 
6

Hammer Low Row
250 x 8
250 x 8 
250 x 8

Lawnmower
110 x 8
110 x 8 
110 x 8 

Bis

EZ Curl bar
95 x 8
95 x 7
95 x 7

Seated Curl
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 5

Single DB preacher
30 x 6
30 x 6

Creatine 5 g

Meal #6
2 slices of pizza (tasted like cardboard!)
Water

Meal #7
50 g protein Shake

Weighed in at 192


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2003)

8/20/03

LEGS (rep day)

Squat
225 x 8
275 x 8 
275 x 8
275 x 8

SLDL
225 x 8 
225 x 8 
225 x 8

Walking Lunge 
90lb barbell (23 steps)
90lb barbell (23 steps)
90lb barbell (23 steps)

Extentions
180 x 8
210 x 8 
210 x 8

Calv raises
45 x 20
45 x 20 
45 x 20 


#1 Meal
50 g protein shake

#2
Oatmeal w/rasberries
20 almonds 
20 oz water

#3
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 cups Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water
1 slice mushroom pizza

snack
Peach

#4
Green apple 
3 tablespoons PB

5g Creatine
workout
5 g Creatine

#5
Protein shake

#6
8 oz red meat
salad w one tablespoon ranch
20 oz water

snack
two pieces of celery with PB

Completed all working sets to 8.  Increase the weight next time!!
One more workout for the week.   Shoulders and Traps today then a nice long weekend with some light cardio.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2003)

8/21/03   Rep week (week #5 of 9)

3 games of basketball

Shoulders/Traps

DB Press 
75 x 8
75 x 6
75 x 5

Laterial Raise
30 x 9
30 x 10
30 x 10

Upright row
115 x 10 
115 x  8
115 x  8

Front raise
30 x 9
30 x 9
30 x 9

Shrugs
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10

Reverse Cable Cross
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8

#1 Meal
Strawberry Protein shake
50 g

#2 
Oatmeal w/ rasberries
20 almonds
20 oz water

#3
Chicken Noodle soup

#4
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 cups Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

#5
Green Apple 
3 tablespoons PB

workout

#6
10 g Creatine
Protein shake 25g

#7 
2 hamburger patties
Salad w/ ranch

#8
strawberry protein shake 50g

It's Friday!!  Rest day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2003)

8/25/03 Superset week #2 (week 6 of 9 week program)

Chest/Tris

Incline DB Press | Incline Fly
85 x 11  | 60 x 4
85 x 6    | 60 x 3
85 x 5    | 60 x 4

Dips | Pushups
15    | 8
13    | 8
9      | 5

Dropset on Hammer Strength
160 x 4 | 110 x 4 | 90 x 4
160 x 4 | 110 x 4 | 90 x 4
160 x 4 | 110 x 4 | 90 x 4

Negative Bench
225 (hold for 15 seconds)
225 (hold for 15 seconds)
225 (hold for 12 seconds)

CG Press | Laying Overhead Press
135 x  5  | 8
135 x  5  | 8
135 x  5  | 8

Overhead Cable Press
120 x 12
120 x 9

Abs 
Trunk Pull downs
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15

I took 3 days off (Friday, Sat, Sun) .   Felt weak today.   I think I feel stronger when I only take two days off.....Hmmmmmmmmmm

Meals
#1
Protein Shake w/strawberries
Coffee

#2
Chicken and bean soup
20 oz water

#3
4 oz Brocolli
3oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumber
2 cups Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

#4
Peach
Apple w/ PB

creatine
workout
creatine

#5 
Protein shake
20 oz water

#6
2 chicken breast
salad w/ ranch
20 oz water

#7 
Protein shake


----------



## y2gt (Aug 26, 2003)

ym,

when you say protein shake, what does that consist of?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2003)

> when you say protein shake, what does that consist of?




Usually 50 grams of Whey, 7 strawberrys, water, 2 packs of splenda and 1 tablespoon of Heavy Whipping cream

How the program working for you y2gt?


----------



## y2gt (Aug 26, 2003)

thanks for the info.

gopro's program is feeling real good so far. Not sure if the burn I am feeling is because I took a week off before I started this plan or because gopro's workout is a killer plan. If I keep feeling this burn, I'm sure I will gain some mass. I got through the power week, now i'm starting rep range week. I have a feeling I'm gonna have trouble with the shock week because my gym is too crowded, It's gonna be hard to do supersets.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2003)

Y2gt 

I have been sore for 6 weeks  

Honestly I'm sore after every workout.    Not to scare you but the Leg superset was/is a killer.   I'm doing it again this Wednesday.

Good luck with rep week.   It's refreshing to change the workouts weekly.  I've been trying to add weight from the last time that I lifted as long as I could do 8 reps.   A crowded gym does suck for SHOCK week.   I had to modify a few exercises so I could superset without a break.....

Keep up the good work,


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2003)

8/26/03

Weight 191

Superset Back/Bis

1 game of 5 on 5 basketball to warm up

Superset Back

DB Pullover 80 x 10 | WG Pullup 12
DB Pullover 80 x 12 | WG Pullup 8
DB Pullover 80 x 10 | WG Pullup 9

Single arm Row 70 x 12 | Single arm pulldown 70 x 10
Single arm Row 70 x 12 | Single arm pulldown 70 x 6
Single arm Row 70 x 10 | Single arm pulldown 70 x 5

Stiffarm pulldown 125 x 10 | Chin Pulldown 150 x 15
Stiffarm pulldown 125 x 10 | Chin Pulldown 150 x 15

Superset Traps

Shrugs 315 x 8 | Side Raises 25 x 8
Shrugs 315 x 8 | Side Raises 25 x 8
Shrugs 315 x 8 | Side Raises 25 x 8

Upright row 95 x 9 | Reverse Pec Dec  125 x 7
Upright row 95 x 9 | Reverse Pec Dec  125 x 7
Upright row 95 x 9 | Reverse Pec Dec  125 x 6

Superset Bis

EZ Bar Preacher 65 x 9 | Standing EZ Bar curl 65 x 6
EZ Bar Preacher 65 x 7 | Standing EZ Bar curl 65 x 5
EZ Bar Preacher 65 x 7 | Standing EZ Bar curl 65 x 5

Single arm Cable Curls Dropset
70 x 5 | 50 x 5
70 x 5 | 50 x 5

Workout time 1 hour 20 minutes

Meals
#1
50 g protein shake
coffee 
20 oz water

#2
Oatmeal w/ raisins
20 oz water

#3
Chicken soup
20 oz water

#4
4 oz Brocolli
3 oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumbers
3 oz Green Pepper
1 scoop feta cheese
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

#5 
2 chicken breasts
4 oz Strawberries
20 oz water

#6
1 cup cottage cheese

-----------------
creatine 5g

-- workout --

creatine 5g
-----------------

#7
25 g protein shake w/ banana & strawberries

#8
2 chicken breasts w/ sweet and spice sauce 
20 oz water

#9
1 cup cottage cheese

Damn - I ate alot yesterday!!!    Today is SUPERSET legs day!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey YM  Just thought id call in 
I'll be watching you....... *need smiley with one big eyeball*  *close enuff*


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

YM ... I'm checking in because Ris is checking in


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2003)

Cool !   

I like an audience


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2003)

The more the merrier NT!!  

EZ on the eyepoke


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm thinking about doing some sport next year ... just haven't decided what.  I think I'll use the winter to get my cardio back up to snuff and then hit the b-ball courts and hang a licking on the young fellows.    Old school style ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2003)

8/27/03

Superset Legs

Damn this was a gooooooood workout today!

1 game of basketball to warmup

(superset) 
Squat | leg extentions

2 warmup sets 135 and 225

275 x 8 | 250 x 8
275 x 8 | 250 x 8
275 x 8 | 250 x 8

(superset) 
Hacksquat | leg press
230 x 8 | 405 x 8
230 x 8 | 450 x 7

(superset)
SLDL | Hammer deadlift
185 x 8 | 180 x 8
185 x 8 | 180 x 8
185 x 8 | 180 x 4

Calve raises
45 x 15
45 x 15
45 x 15

Triple lunge (holding 25 pound weights you step forward - 12 o'clock, then to the side - 2 o'clock then step back - 6 o'clock.  I do 5 reps per leg then switch legs)

5 x 5 x 5
5 x 5 x 5

Abs
Swiss ball crunches (w/ 20lbs)
15
15
15

Side bends with 45lbs
15
15
15

My legs burnin'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2003)

NT - Ol' School like a forearm to the guys chest as he tries to drive by you....Ol' School like you lay the guy out who is trying to pick you (so he thinks about trying to pick you again.....Ol' school - clean - but rough!!  Get inside their head and you've already won!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

Ol'School to me is very simple ball.  No behind the back passing ... no fancy dunks ... no trying to shoot the lights out when you really can't.  Ol' school ... we played a men's team at a local gym on night just for fun a while back (maybe in our late 20's).  We thought because we had played together in highschool and much younger than them, we'd roll them for a quick game or two.  It was there simple game plan that kicke our collective a$$es.    They ran a few plays, but generally, all the basics you're taught in school, they did to perfection.  They weren't quicker, faster, stronger  ... just more intelligent in their overall play.  Yeah ... a few of us got above the rim and made some impressive dunks, but it means nothing when at the end of the game, you're buying the beers.  

YM ... I think we need to get together at sometime in the future.    Even if it's just to meet for a beer/water/coffee.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2003)

NT -



> YM ... I think we need to get together at sometime in the future.  Even if it's just to meet for a beer/water/coffee.



OK    I drink all of the above    Where are you ?

As far as your bball game.....I hear ya brother.   I don't like to play with guys under 21.   Nothin' pisses me off more then hustling down on a wing during a fast break just to have the youngster  try some "hot sauce" move as the ball either flies out of his hand to the defender or out of bounds.    I'm all about good D and hitting your shots....If you not hitting - pass the ball, set a pick and get a rebound.   My strategies 

1)Feed the "hot hand" 
2)Force everyone to go to his "off-hand" - at least you know where he is going to go rather than playing him straight up
3) BLOCK OUT!!!  BLOCK OUT!!  BLOCK OUT!!

As you said - simple plays and good team work win games and drink for FREE!!!

So - when are you up for a game??   We'll teach some young guys how to play - Ol' School.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

> ... then hustling down on a wing during a fast break just to have the youngster try some "hot sauce" move as the ball either flies out of his hand to the defender or out of bounds ...



I remember those days ... that used to be me.   

I live in Alberta Canada.  Our meeting will have to be a planned event but it can happen.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2003)

Alberta??   Wow that's a hike !!     A meeting would be cool!!

Are you going to Vegas with a bunch of others from this board?

I like your new SIG


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

Yep ... we're going - should be a great time!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2003)

NT -
Take lots of pics - then post 'em!!
 

What do you plan on doing out there?  Clubs? Sites?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

you bet I will ... and the ones that can't be posted, perhaps they can be emailed


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2003)

Thaaaaaaaaaaat's what I'm talkin' about!!!



Definately try to check out Studio54 (MGM) and The Ghost bar (Palms - if I remember) while you are out in Vegas!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

Sure will ... I think the hilight will be when we go to Coyote Ugly and the wife leaves her bra on the wall of fame.    And I'm willing to bet it will be interesting how the bra comes off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2003)

Make sure you get some of the bartenders take it off her!!   Ohhh they'll like her!!     Bring a camera 'cuz you'll want to remember this!!!!   The bartenders are very friendly to good lookin' women!  Remember - the bartenders are all female  

 

Also - while you are at NY/NY - check out the dualing piano bar - it's fun for about 2 hours ..... it's only steps away from Coyote's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2003)

Wednesday's meals

#1
50 g Protein shake w/ strawberries
Coffee

#2 5 wheat crackers w/ PB
1 cup oatmeal w/raisins
16 oz skim milk
20 oz water

#3
4 oz Brocolli
3 oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumbers
3 oz Green Pepper
1 scoop feta cheese
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

creatine 5 g
workout
creatine 5 g

#4
25 g protein shake w/ banana and strawberries

#5
2 chicken breasts with sweet and spicy sauce
1 peach
1 handful of rasberries

#5 
50 g chocolate protein shake


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2003)

Today is rest day  -

Meals so far

#1
Coffee
7 eggs (2 yolks)
1 piece of whole wheat bread
1 can of V8

#2
2 cups of wheat noodles
1 chicken breast
20 oz water

#3
50 g protein shake w/ strawberries

#4
1 peach
1 necturine
3 egg whites
1 piece of string cheese (wife likes it)  

snack
green apple and PB 

#5
Dinner ??

#6 
Protein shake

My legs feel pretty good considering yesterdays workout.   I'm looking forward to a nice loooooong weekend!   Tomorrow is Shoulders and abs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2003)

Sunday 8/31/03

Power Week 3 (week 7 of 9 weeks)

Chest/Tris

DB Pullover
95 x 8
95 x 8

Incline DB Press
95 x 6
95 x 5
95 x 5

Flat DB Press
95 x 5 
95 x 5

DB Incline Fly 
70 x 7
70 x 6

Triceps

Dips
15
13

Overhead Tricep Press
12
12
12

Single reverse pushdown
45 x 9 
45 x 9 
45 x 8

Abs
3 set of Crunches

Meals

7 egg whites (one yoke)
1 piece of wheat bread
coffee

1 bowl chicken soup
1 turkey sandwich
1 diet pepsi

workout

protein shake w/ strawberries

3 pieces of cheese and hot pepper pizza
20 oz water

Meal #4

Meal #5

Meal #6
Protein Shake


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2003)

9/1/03

Power week 

weight 190 lbs

Three games of two on two basketball

Back/biceps

Weighted pullups
+45lbs 8 reps
+45lbs 5 reps /dropset just bodyweight 5 reps
+45lbs 5 reps /dropset just bodyweight 3 reps

Close grip pulldown
210 x 7
225 x 5
240 x 4

Lawnmowers
120 x 8
120 x 7

Hammer Low Row
270 x 5
270 x 5

T-bar wide grip 
90 x 15

Biceps

EZ Curl bar
105 x 8
105 x 6
105 x 6

Single Preacher Curl
35 x 8
35 x 7 
35 x 7

Meal #1
two eggs
two pieces of wheat toast

Meal #2
Protein bar

Creatine
workout
Glutamine 5 g

Meal #3
Protein shake
Peach
Vegetable Soup

Meal#4
14 oz Red meat
mushrooms
Tomato sandwich
20 oz water

Meal #5
Shrimp (1 cup) and Wheat noodles ( 2 cups )in tomato and garlic sauce



Meal #6
Protein Shake (strawberry)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

9/2/03

I thought today was going to be a rest day but I changed it.... Today is Legs     Then I'll rest tomorrow.

Todays Meals
#1
4 eggs (2 yokes)
1 piece of wheat bread
coffee w/ heavy whipping cream

#2  8 wheat crackers w/ PB

#3  Chicken noodle soup 
      20 oz water
      1/2 plate Salad (broc., cucs, carrots, cottage cheese, green peps)


#4  Other half of salad plus strawberries, feta cheese and sunflower seeds
      20 oz water

#5  TBD

#6
Protein Shake


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Lawnmowers
> 120 x 8
> 120 x 7




Keep them reps low bro.... 4-6 
Also i'm thinkin on your heavy chest day you got some isolating moves like fly's, ditch them and stay with big compound moves. Keep your isolators for rep range and shock. I also noted that on shock week you did compound moves first then the isolator, i think they're supposed to be the other way around.
I say all this in fear and trepidation cause i dont know how much you know, and i know stuff all, but thats just the way i've interpreted some of GP's stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

Week 7 of 9 

Legs (Power)

Squat
135 warmup
225 x 10 warmup
315 x 5
335 x 5
365 x 3
365 x 4
315 x 7

SLDL
135 warmup
225 x 8
245 x 6
245 x 6

HackSquat
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5

Calf raise
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

Abs
Trunk pulldowns
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> 
> Keep them reps low bro.... 4-6
> ...



Ris ....

Thanks for the tip...I know some of my sets were higher reps than they should have been.    I did not realize that doing  compounds first was wrong.  ...   I better re-check what I'm doing...

I do feel stronger through the first 7 weeks....


 
YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2003)

9/4/03 (week seven of nine weeks)

Power week 
Delts/Traps


Seated DB Press
75 x 8
80 x 5
80 x 5

Shrugs
315 x 8
365 x 8
385 x 3
365 x 6
365 x 6

Front raise
35 x 6 
35 x 6
35 x 6

Upright row
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6

Laterial raise
30 x 9
30 x 9
30 x 9

Reverse cable (rear delts)
40 x 4
40 x 4
40 x 4

Meals
#1 
Protein Shake

#2
Oatmeal w/ Banana

#3
Steak Fahita's

#4
Protein shake

workout

#5
Protein shake

#6 
1 can Tuna w/ two pieces of wheat bread
1 bean/rice/beef burrito


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok it's rep week #3 (week 8 of 9 weeks)

Football season starts tonight so my workouts will move to: 

Tue - Chest/Tris
Wed- Back/Bi
Th- Legs
Fri- Shoulders/Traps    
sat/sun - off

Here's the plan for tomorrows workout

Chest/Tris (rep week)

DB Press 
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

Incline DB Press
90 x 8
90 x 8

Incline Fly
70 x 8
70 x 8

DB Pullover
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

Dips
15
15

Overhead Press
12
12
12

Single reverse pushdown
40 x 8 (3 sets)

Pushdown
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8

ABS
3 sets of situps (15) w/ 10lbs
3 sets of trunk pulldown 150 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2003)

Results from last nights Flag football game

41 - 6  Gladiators over the Jesus Freaks

It wasn't much of a game.   They called the game with 10 minutes left to play.  If you are winning by 35 points under 10 minutes to play the game is over....The game is two 20 minutes halves with a running clock.

One of our DB's overcommited on a run and the QB lobbed the ball over his head for the other teams only score.   He made up for the mistake by getting 2 interceptions later in the game.   It was fun to play on Field turf again.   Last year we played on Astro-turf which really sucks on your ankles and knees (along with rug burns when you hit the ground).

We picked up 4 new guys on our team who all have football experience.  One guy played on the d-line at Illinois.   He is a big dude.   6'3" - 325lbs (at least) but very mobile.    My legs/hips are bit sore from all the cutting and side to side motion.....nothin' major.   

I'm looking forward to todays workout.    It's rep day for Chest/Tris

  YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2003)

9/9/03


I felt good.   I hit most of my goals for today.
I weighed in at 195    That is the most I have ever weighed.    I started on 7/21/03 weighing b/w 180 - 185.
I have cut down on my cardio quite a bit.   I have gained some size in my shoulders/arms/chest.   My waist has not gone down like I wanted (it's hasn't gone up) but my strength and size are  increasing.  I'll be taking measurements at the end of my nine week training cycle.   So during the week of 9/23 I'll take my measurements and do some maxing out to see how much progress I have made.   After that - I'm going to change my training from Dumbells to Barbells for most exercises and throw in more cardio (plyometrics training once or twice a week).

1 game of 5 on 5 ball

Chest/Tris (rep week)

Incline DB Press 
90 x 10
90 x 9
90 x 8

DB Press
90 x 7
90 x 6

Incline Fly
70 x 7
70 x 7

Dips
17 
14

Overhead French Press
11
11
11

Single reverse pushdown
50 x 7
50 x 7
50 x 7

Pushdown
110 x 15
120 x 10
125 x 8

ABS

4 sets of trunk pulldown 150 x 20 

Meals
#1
Protein Shake w/ strawberries

#2
Oatmeal
Zone bar
coffee

#3
Chicken Soup
20 oz water

#4
4 oz Brocolli
3 oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumbers
3 oz Green Pepper
1 scoop feta cheese
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

#5
4 tablespoons PB
1 nectarine

workout
creatine

#6
Protein shake

#7
10 oz Chicken
2 cups wheat noodles w/ parm. cheese and olive oil

#8 
Zone bar
12 oz skim milk


----------



## y2gt (Sep 10, 2003)

nice work on the weight gain and size increase. Keep it up!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> nice work on the weight gain and size increase. Keep it up!



Thanks y2gt

 

Keep posting your progress as well.   
YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2003)

9/10/03

Rep week #3

Back/Bis

Weighted Pullups ( + 45 lbs) 
8
7
7

Weighted Palms facing close grip pullup ( + 45 lbs)
5
5

Hammer Low Row
280 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 4

Lawnmower
130 x 6
130 x 6 
130 x 6 

Bis

EZ Curl bar
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 8

Seated Curl
40 x 7
40 x 6
40 x 6

Single DB preacher
30 x 7
30 x 6

Meals
#1 
2 eggs plus 4 egg whites
1 piece of wheat bread
coffee

#2
1 chicken breast
1 cup wheat noddles
20 oz water

workout

#3
protein shake with banana/strawberries

#4 
16 oz skim milk
zone bar

(edit tonight)
#5

#6 

#7


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

I watch ... and I read ... 

I have a journal, but I'm not as dedicated as most here in writing down what they do.  I was only tracking my meals, but they don't change.  I eat the same thing day in and day out.  

I am trying to do a little more cardio for next year's _something_.  Not sure what that will be, but I need to do something during the summer months.  It may be flag football ... frisbee football ... basketball ... but something.  I'm also going to do a 24 hour mountain biking race and maybe a duathalon.  Yep ... NT will become Mr. Fitness.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I watch ... and I read ...
> 
> I have a journal, but I'm not as dedicated as most here in writing down what they do.  I was only tracking my meals, but they don't change.  I eat the same thing day in and day out.
> ...




Mr Fitness      What is that "next years something"???

Balling sounds fun in the summer....You'll definately burn lots of calories and sweat....Have you ever tried plyometrics??   I did them about 6 months ago for a couple months...It's fun   and challenging.   I'm going to start them again in two weeks.    I did a lot of:  bench hoping, jumping holding a medicine ball, side to side jumps, box jumps, high jumps, (can you tell there is a lot of "jumping"....) , high rep squats, box pushups, and many more exercises.....

What is your journal called??

Don't you get bored eating the same thing every day!!???    

YM


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

next year's something is going to be basketball, football, tennis, lawn darts ... some sport or activity outside.  Unlike most here, I'm happy with my bod.  I have no need to get bigger.  Now I have to motiviate myself to go to the gym ... give myself a reason to be there and making the committment to do something next year gives the get up and go - especially the 24 hour biking race or duathalon.

Yep ... I get bored.  But after a while, I eat only to stand up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2003)

NT - when's the bike race?  24 hours (are you nuts?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2003)

9/11/03

Legs (rep week #3) 
Week 8 of 9 weeks


Squat
135 warmup
225 warmup
315 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 8

SLDL
135 x 10
135 x 10

Single Leg curls
76 x 10 
76 x 10 
76 x 10

Extentions
250 x 8 
250 x 8
250 x 8

Walking Lounge
100 lb barbell x 20 steps
100 lb barbell x 20 steps
100 lb barbell x 16 steps

Calf raises
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

Meal
#1
Protein Shake

#2
Oatmeal meal
5 teaspoons of PB

#3
4 oz Brocolli
3 oz Carrots
3 oz Cucumbers
3 oz Green Pepper
1 scoop feta cheese
1 cup Cottage cheese
1 scoop sunflower seed
low fat dressing
20 oz water

#4 
Zone Bar
Coffee

Workout

#5Protein Shake

#6
1 6" turkey sub (subway)
2 pieces of pizza   

#7
Protein shake


I felt good today.   Shoulders and Traps tomorrow then Saturday and Sunday are my off days.    Superset week is next week then I'm switching up my routine.   Any suggestions ??   Goals are to reduce waist by 1 - 2 " and keep getting stronger......


 
YM


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> NT - when's the bike race?  24 hours (are you nuts?)



from what I understand, there is one held in BC (province just west of us) in the mountains.  The race is to see how many laps can be done in a 24 hour period.  There are teams of 5 or singles.  I was watching the program I got the idea from and saw that singles were doing 18/19 laps (laps being about an hour long - give or take a few minutes depending on speed).  There were teams of 5 not doing that ...  ... I am hoping on a team of 5 reasonably fit people to compete.  But I will approach my laps as a competiton with myself and not worry too much about what everyone else is riding.  Soemtimes in my life I push to see just how far I can go.  I haven't done that in a while.  The last time was coming back at 29 to amatuer box.    Running, punching the bag ... kicking some youngs around in the ring.    At first, all I heard was comments about _the senior, the ole guy, do I need a walker_ ... and after sparring and feeling the sting of NT and not being able to hit me, I earned the respect of all in the gym.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2003)

Sparing sounds like fun.   I'm sure my body could handle it but my face is just too pretty for that stuff...       Where are your pics from boxing???    Let's see 'em...

"Self competition" is an awsome motivator although proving someone else wrong can be quite satisfying too   

The 24hr bike race sounds intense especially in the mountains...

I think I may get back into some kind of Martial art when I get sick of playing football/basketball so much.   I took Hapkido and Judo in college (two short courses).     Hapkido is very cool.   It's an agressive style filled with arm bars, wrist locks and choke holds.   Judo was kinda boring.   It's about leverage and using your opponents weight against him.   Have you ever thought about something like that??    It's great for the "flexibility"....

YM


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

I've got a 2nd degree black belt in White Crane Kung fu.    After watching a few mixed martial arts fights on PPV, I think I'd love to learn the ground game - the Hapkido type stuff.  When it gets down to it, these guys are very dangerous.  You'd have to really get lucky to put one of them out with a punch or kick.

I was too pretty as well, thus the need for speed in the ring!    Hit without being hit was the key to my game.  If I had continued on with that into the pros, my motto would have been the same.  The one fight I got hit too much, I'd be out.  That is not fun and I don't enjoy getting hit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I've got a 2nd degree black belt in White Crane Kung fu.    After watching a few mixed martial arts fights on PPV, I think I'd love to learn the ground game - the Hapkido type stuff.  When it gets down to it, these guys are very dangerous.  You'd have to really get lucky to put one of them out with a punch or kick.
> 
> I was too pretty as well, thus the need for speed in the ring!    Hit without being hit was the key to my game.  If I had continued on with that into the pros, my motto would have been the same.  The one fight I got hit too much, I'd be out.  That is not fun and I don't enjoy getting hit.



  -  Dip and slide NT....Dip and Slide!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

jab and move ... juke and jive ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2003)

Float like a buttafly - sting like a bee!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2003)

Here are the improvements that I made over the past 8 weeks.  I increased in every exercise.   

The best improvement is my squat from 315 x 3 to 365 x 4.   I think my endurance is much better too.  I gained 5-7 pounds but alot of that is due to eating more......Overall the workout has been fun and challenging.

The spacing does not line up very well..........

As of 7/21/03 	weight x reps	------------           Now at 9/12/03

Before -------------------------------after
CHEST
Incline DB 	90 x 8,7,6	                ------------95 x 6,5,5
Flat DB		90 x 6,5		------------	95 x 5,5
Incline Fly	                60 x 8,8		------------	70 x 7,7
Dips		10, 8		------------	17, 14

TRICEPS
Single Rev Push	40 x 8,8,8		------------	50 x 7,7,7

BACK
Pullups +20 lbs	10, 9, 8		------------	 +45 lbs 8, 7, 7
Close Grip	8, 8		------------	 +45 lbs 8, 7, 7

BICEPS
EZ curl		95 x 6,6,5		------------	105 x 8,6,6

LEGS
Squat 		315 x 3		------------	315 x 8  (365 x 4)
SLDL 		185 x 12		------------	245 x 6
Hack		180 x 12		------------	320 x 5

SHOULDERS
DB press	                75 x 6		------------	80 x 6
Shrugs		315 x 6		------------	365 x 8
Front Raise	30 x 6		------------	35 x 6
Upright Row	115 x 6		------------	125 x 6
Side Raise	25 x 6		------------	30 x 9


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

Good work YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Good work YM



Thanks NT!

Is that an ol' Ford for your avatar?




9/12/03
Friday's Shoulder workout:

Shrugs 
315 x 10 
315 x 10 
315 x 10 

Seated DB Press
75 x 9
75 x 7
75 x 7

Lateral Raise
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

Front Raise
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6

Upright row
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6

Reverse Cable Cross
40 x 8
40 x 7
40 x 5


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

that's my 52 dodge hotrod project.    Going to look at a 360 next week to swap out the 318 currently residing in the engine bay.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2003)

Monday 9/15/03

Flag Football

30 - 6 victory over Camel Team Blue......Definately getting a good leg workout/stretch on Mondays playing ball.....It's fun knocking into people again too.

I'm trying to figure out a new workout scheme.   Today I'm doing PUSH exercises.    Tomorrow will be Legs then Thursday Pull exercises then I'm heading up North for a long weekend.   A friend of ours is getting married.

My meals have been "average"  I'm still getting 5-7 meals a day which include 1 to 2 protein shakes).

YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2003)

9/16/03

I'm switching it up this week.    I'm going to use mostly barbells instead of DBs.

Monday -  Football 
Tuesday - Push day  
Wednesday - Pull day 
Thursday rest day
Friday - Legs day

Tuesday
Push day

2 games of basketball

Bench
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5

Standing Military Press
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6

Incline Fly
70 x 7 
70 x 6
70 x 5

Dips
16
13
13

Laying Tricep Press
11
10
10

Seated Barbell Front Raise
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

Seated Front Raise DB
30 x 7
30 x 7

Cable behide side raise
35 x 8 
35 x 8 

CG Bench Press
145 x 6
145 x 6

Abs:
Trunk Pulldowns 
150 x 20 
150 x 20

Meals
#1
50 g Protein Shake

#2
Granola w/ 2% milk
coffee

#3
Turkey/Egg salad sandwich 

#4
Salad with Cottage Cheese
low fat Itailian

#5
25 g Protein Shake

#6
12 oz Chicken 
Wheat noodles
skim milk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2003)

9/17/03

Weight 194

Pull Day

3 games of basketball

BACK

Weighted Pullups ( +45lbs)
8
7
6

Close Grip Pulldown
225 x 8
225 x 6

Lawnmover
130 x 7
130 x 6

Hammer Low Row
280 x 7
280 x 6

TRAPS

Shrugs
315 x 8
365 x 8
365 x 8

Upright Row
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8

BICEPS

Straight Barl Curl
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

Seated DB Curl
40 x 10
40 x 8

Meals
#1
50 g Protein Shake

#2
Oatmeal w/ Pineapple
25 almonds

#3
chicken/egg salad sandwich
20 oz water

#4
1 cup cottage cheese
4 oz brocilli
3 oz carrotts

workout 

#5
50 g protein shake
8 g creatine

#6
4 tacos 
1 corona light
40 oz water


I'm taking off today to attend a wedding up North.   Fortunately they have a fitness center at the condos.  I'll try to get a good leg workout up there......See everyone back on Monday.


  YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2003)

The weekend was fun.  The workout facility wasn't much.   I ate fairly well all weekend (but drank too much Saturday night).   I have been experiencing some pain in my lower abs by my groin.   I thought I might have pulled my groin last Monday playing footall but I'm beginning to thing I have a "sports hernia".   It hurts to do a situp and also when I jog.... 

I'll see how the game goes tonight.   If it's really sore it's off to the DRs this week.    I'll be icing and popping anti-inflams this week......

Bummer..............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2003)

After popping two aleve and rubbing some DMSO on my abs I was able to play.   Although I only played offense I feel OK today.    It kinda feels like a stomach ache all day long.   I'll do Pushing exercises today.  Rest Tomorrow and Pulling exercise on Thursday.    If I'm still hurting I hit the Drs Office on Friday but I'm sure he'll say "Rest it".    Oh btw we won 40 - 14.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2003)

Tuesday 
9/23/03

I didn't want to push to hard today because of my ab problem.

Bench
185 x 12
225 x 4
225 x 4

Hammer Shoulder Press
160 x 10
210 x 4 
210 x 3

Incline Fly 
45 x 20
45 x 20 
45 x 20

Dips
20
13
9

Reverse Tricep press
50 x 8
55 x 6
55 x 6

Seated DB Front Raise
35 x 8 
35 x 8 
35 x 8

Cable behind side raise
40 x 8
40 x 8 

Decline CG press
155 x 7
155 x 7

I iced my abs on the way home....They feel OK.   I'm taking a rest day tomorrow then Pull Day on Thursday.

  YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2003)

9/24/03
PULL DAY

I took it easy today because of my abs.....so the numbers are less than the last Pull Day.   I think I'm going to see the doctor tomorrow.....Bummer!


Wide Grip Pulldown
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Close Grip Pulldown
225 x 6
225 x 6

T-Bar Wide Grip
90 x 12
90 x 12

Hammer Low Row
230 x 6
230 x 6

TRAPS

Shrugs
225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

Upright Row
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15

BICEPS

Straight Barl Curl
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6

Seated DB Curl
40 x 6
40 x 6

Preacher Curl
35 x 6
35 x 6


----------



## Rissole (Sep 25, 2003)

You shoulda seen the doc already...... Hey YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You shoulda seen the doc already...... Hey YM



Hey Rissole....Yeah I know.....I just hate going to the doctors....It's a pain in the ass.....I couldn't get in today so I'm going to try to get in early next week....Thanks for the concern.


 YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2003)

10/2/03

Just got out of PT.  The doctor and therapist said it's either a pulled ab or sports hernia.   I have an ultrasound tomorrow.

Still doing upper body exercises.

10/1/03 Exercises
PUSH DAY

Bench Press
225 x 7
225 x 6
225 x 5

Incline Bench
185 x 6
205 x 4
185 x 6

Hammer Shoulder Press
160 x 8 (3 sets)

Incline Fly
50 x 12 (3 sets)

Dips
15
13
13

Seated Front Raise 
30 x 8 (3 sets)

Reverse Push down
50 x 8 (3 sets)

Tricep Lying Press
8 reps (3 sets)

13 minutes on recumbant bike

Stay tuned for the ultrasound results tomorrow which will determine next weeks training.

YM


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2003)

Does it hurt to do any upper body exercises?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Does it hurt to do any upper body exercises?



No pain unless I really push hard.    I just lightened up the weights.   

   YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2003)

Good news!!  The doc says there is not a tear (that he can see).   I know something is wrong but it appears I will not need surgery.   It still hurts when I sneeze or flex my abs....I'm taking a few weeks off from bball and fball.  I'll see how PT goes over the next few weeks.

Anyways 

Thursdays workout
PULL DAY

10 minutes on bike

Pullups
15
10
10

Supinated Pullups
8
8


T-bar row wide grip
90 x 12
90 x 12

T-bar row close grip
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

Shrugs
225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

Upright row
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10

Seated side raises
30 x 8
30 x 8

Straight bar curls
95 x 8 
95 x 8 
95 x 8

Seated DB curls
35 x 8
35 x 8

Single Arm Cable Curls
80 x 6
80 x 6

It's time to re-focus on a new routine.....(without squats and abs)...for three weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2003)

10/6/03
PUSH DAY

Bench Press
225 x 5
245 x 3
245 x 3
225 x 5

Incline Bench Press
185 x 7
185 x 6
185 x 6

Hammer Shoulder Press
200 x 5
200 x 4
200 x 4

Incline Fly 
65 x 8
65 x 6
65 x 4

Dips
15
12

Reverse Tricep press
50 x 8
50 x 7
50 x 7

Seated DB Side Raise
30 x 10
30 x 8
30 x 6

Seated DB Front Raise
30 x 7 
30 x 7 
30 x 7

Tricep Lying Press
12
12
12

10 minutes on bike


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2003)

10/7/03

Went to PT.  I did a lot of leg and ab exercises/stretching.   

Back workout

Pullups
15
10
10

Supinated Grip
9
8
8

Row Machine wide grip
120 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12

Supinated Grip
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

10 minutes on bike

I have PT tomorrow.  The therapist said I could be ready in three weeks to play ball.   Sometimes the injury can take up to 3 months.    I'm still looking for a new routine......I should have some new goals by next week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2003)

10/8/03

Legs and Traps

This was my first "leg" day since I injured my abs...The workout went beter than I expected.

10 minutes on bike

TRAPS

Shrugs
245 x 15
245 x 15
245 x 15

Upright Row
105 x 15
115 x 12
115 x 12

Reverse Pec Dec
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 7

LEGS

Hack Squat
90 x 20
90 x 20
90 x 20 

SLDL 
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12

Extentions
200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 8

Calf Raises
45 x 20
45 x 20
45 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2003)

Not ready for football or basketball yet but can still lift weights per the doctors order.

10/13/03
PUSH

Bench Press
225 x 6
245 x 4 (help on last one)
255 x 3 (help on last one)
225 x 6 (help on last one)

Incline Press
185 x 6
185 x 8 (help on last one)
185 x 5

Standing Military Press
115 x 7
115 x 8
115 x 6

Incline Fly
65 x 6
65 x 5
65 x 7

Dips
13
10

Reverse Grip Tricep Press
60 x 8
60 x 6
60 x 5

Seated DB side raise
30 x 10
30 x 10 
30 x 9

Seated DB front raise
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

Laying Tricep Press
15
15
15

10 minutes on bike
Level 6 of 12 (105 rate)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2003)

10/14/03

Leg Day

Leg extentions
250 x 12
250 x 12
250 x 10

SLDL
185 x 12
185 x 12
185 x 12

Hack Squat
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

Calf Raise
45 x 15
45 x 15
45 x 15

10 minutes on Bike
Stretching Abs/Legs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2003)

10/15/03

PULL DAY

10 minute on bike

WG Pullups
10
15
10

Supinated Grip Pullups
8
8

Hammer Low Row
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10

Wide Grip T-bar
100 x 8
100 x 8

Shrugs 
315 x 10
315 x 10 
315 x 10

Upright Row
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10

Reverse Pec Deck (superset)
45 x 4 | 30 x 5
45 x 3 | 30 x 5

Seated DB Curls
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

EZ Bar Curls
105 x 8
105 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2003)

10/16/03

I had PT this morning.   It went good.    I can start to work on lateral movements and can focus on more ab work.   

10 minutes on bike and 1 hour of "core" stretches and exercises

Here is a list of exercises not including the stretches -
(so I can remember what I did)

One legged Bridge
Oblique Bridge while raising other leg
V situps with Swiss ball
Squats on balance board
Side to Side Sliding
Pushups on balance board
Swiss ball under abs and walking out on arms
Light jog forward, to the side and backward


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2003)

10/23/03

I took a week off from lifting while I'm building  a new deck.   I'm getting a great shoulder, back, and arm workout digging post holes, setting beams and joists, and nailing all the wood.   

Today's workout was a short "test" workout to see how my legs/abs feel.

I played 5 games of full court basketball (45 minutes).   My abs were a little sore (not too bad).   I weighed in about 6 pounds lighter than normal.   I stopped taking Creatine and reduced my caloric intake since my waist expanded to 34 1/2.    I'm back down to 33 1/2.   I'm still trying to eat 5 meals a day (rather than 7).

CHEST/LEGS DAY

Weight 188

BENCH
225 x 5
225 x 7
245 x 3

SQUAT
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
(abs are not ready for squating)

INCLINE DB PRESS
80 x 12
80 x 8

LEG EXTENTION
250 x 15
250 x 15
250 x 13

DIPS
19
12

SLDL
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12


Next week I am starting a new workout and new journal.   So I'll be closing this one.   Thanks for your comments, suggestions and support.   Feel free to check out my new program and comment.


   YM


----------

